# Official Nurburgring 24 hours thread - 2005-



## Johan N (Feb 20, 2004)

*ADAC 24 h race on Nürbrurgring*

There are 65 BMWs competing in the ADAC 24h race on Nürburgring, that's almost one third of the starting field.

We, Team Schwedenkreuz are one of the many BMW teams.
Are there any more teams from bimmerfest taking part?

For those of you visiting, we'll be in box 28 and you are most welcome to our box.

Attached some pictures from last training. As you can see there's plenty of space on the car for stickers. If someone is interesting in lots of exposure in the 24h race, please drop me a line at [email protected].

Facts on media exposure can be found here: http://adac.24h-rennen.de/pdf/Mediadaten_2004.pdf

Cheers,
/Johan


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Johan,

Best of luck to you. Do you know where the best websites are to follow the race on the web? Two years ago Alex Baumann found an excellent T-Mobil site that showed the car's locations on a map of the circuit. It was excellent. That coupled with ongoing discussions on bimmerfest made it enjoyable to follow from such a long distance. One of these days I need to come over for the race.

In any case, hope you do well!

Steve


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Johan N said:


> There are 65 BMWs competing in the ADAC 24h race on Nürburgring, that's almost one third of the starting field.
> 
> We, Team Schwedenkreuz are one of the many BMW teams.
> Are there any more teams from bimmerfest taking part?
> ...


You guys are our lone representatives at the event. :bigpimp:

Best of luck to you. :thumbup:

Depending on your headlights, you may want try Um-nitza for sponsoring :dunno:

You should post this info on the European delivery forum as well.  What's the date of the race?


----------



## Johan N (Feb 20, 2004)

scottn2retro said:


> You guys are our lone representatives at the event. :bigpimp:
> 
> Best of luck to you. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Thanks! 

What's Um-nitza?

Maybe you can copy the thread there, please? 

ADAC 24h is 5-8 May, where the actual race starts 15.00 the 7th and ends 24 hours later.

Cheers,
/Johan


----------



## Johan N (Feb 20, 2004)

SteveT said:


> Johan,
> 
> Best of luck to you. Do you know where the best websites are to follow the race on the web? Two years ago Alex Baumann found an excellent T-Mobil site that showed the car's locations on a map of the circuit. It was excellent. That coupled with ongoing discussions on bimmerfest made it enjoyable to follow from such a long distance. One of these days I need to come over for the race.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I think the officila site, http://adac.24h-rennen.de/index.asp?sprache=eng&content=, will have pointers to live sites. We will also update our site during the even.

You should, it's a great event.

Cheers,
/Johan


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Johan N said:


> Thanks!
> 
> What's Um-nitza?
> 
> ...


Um-nitza is a sponsor here at Bimmerfest [email protected]

I'll post a thread over there in case anyone is European delivery at that time


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Bimmerfest riding along on the Nordschleife! That's awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Has Alex confirmed he'll be there?


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

Johan N said:


> For those of you visiting, we'll be in box 28 and you are most welcome to our box.
> 
> Cheers,
> /Johan


Sweet :thumbup: I will have to stop by and say "hello" 

Hopefully, I'll be able to find Alex in the crowd up there (doubt he's gonna take Barney up there....)

edit: I forgot to ask, is there anyone else here that's going to the 24h Race? :dunno:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Dirtboy said:


> Sweet :thumbup: I will have to stop by and say "hello"
> 
> Hopefully, I'll be able to find Alex in the crowd up there (doubt he's gonna take Barney up there....)
> 
> edit: I forgot to ask, is there anyone else here that's going to the 24h Race? :dunno:


I would hope Alex (if he goes) will pay the team a visit at the box.

Check the European Delivery forum. I think there is at least one person that will taking ED and will check it out.


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

Looks like people are already setting up camp. I was at the Nürburgring today to get some laps in before race weekend and saw this...





































I hope we'll be able to find a spot to camp...


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

It's kind of a festival all week isn't it? They do a parade through the town later in the week also. I'm sure picture will be on the Nurburgring fansite.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

SteveT said:


> It's kind of a festival all week isn't it? They do a parade through the town later in the week also. I'm sure picture will be on the Nurburgring fansite.
> 
> Keep us posted.


Yeah, we plan on going up there Wednesday night to catch the races Thursday morning. (Just hope my beer supply holds out  )


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Dirtboy said:


> Yeah, we plan on going up there Wednesday night to catch the races Thursday morning. (Just hope my beer supply holds out  )


We'll be thinking of you. 

Keep the pictures coming. Please! :thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Dirtboy said:


> Yeah, we plan on going up there Wednesday night to catch the races Thursday morning. (Just hope my beer supply holds out  )


LOL! I might deliver emergency supplies with Barney for ya :rofl:

BTW, I'm looking for my Ring photos from today. I hope someone took a few shots


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Teams have arrived, the surrounding hills are full with tents, vans and motorhomes... From a distance they are looking like mushrooms on the green hills 














































_All images are courtesy of Oliver Wegen, Germany._


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I've merged Johan's thread with this one. 

Go Team Schwedenkreuz ! :thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

BTW, for the complete set of photos, connect to http://ring.wegen.de/fotos/thumbs_list.php?galerie=24h_20050505


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Thanks, Alex. This is always fun even from here.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

1. Training times !

http://www.freekick.biz/training1.html

Team Schwedenkreuz at 66th place :clap:

The times on the right are the fastest laps


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

One of the works Audi A3 had a bad accident during the Saturday training. Luckily nobody was hurt.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

I saw a couple of pictures in sequence of that accident. I couldn't tell what it was. Glad the driver was OK.


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Results -  33rd ADAC Zürich 24-Hour Race Nuerburgring Nordschleife

BTW, I took over 4.5GB of pics! :yikes: :rofl: I'll post some of them once I recover from the trip and get a chance to go through all of them


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

Here's some pics I took... I'll get around to the rest sometime...


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

More pictures


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Very nice night photos from the race

http://www.pbase.com/nogaroblue/24hr2005&page=all


----------



## BackMartyr (May 16, 2005)

Dirtboy said:


> Here's some pics I took... I'll get around to the rest sometime...


Dirtboy,

Nice pictures. I would be interested in seeing any others with a view to maybe buying some.

BackMartyr
www.ImmuneSystemBank.org


----------



## BackMartyr (May 16, 2005)

Alex Baumann said:


> More pictures
> 
> Alex, interested in maybe buying any decent photos you have.
> 
> ...


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

OK, I found a few minutes to go through a few of my pics from the race. Here are few of the #57. I still have quite a few more 

I'll post more soon ...


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks for showing the pics, everybody - the car looks great! :thumbup: :bigpimp:


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

OK, I still haven't had time to go through all my pics from the weekend, but I did go through my 24h rennen pics and uploaded 400 of them!

Feel free to check them out here - 

_Nürburgring Nordschleife 24h-Rennen __by ///ACS330Ci

_Enjoy


----------



## BackMartyr (May 16, 2005)

*nurburgring photos*

thanks, those are great.

del


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

BackMartyr said:


> thanks, those are great.
> 
> del


 Thanks. I was starting to wonder if anyone had seen my post. It was a lot of work to resize and post 400 pics.  Only 1000 to go ... LOL


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

///ACS330Ci said:


> Thanks. I was starting to wonder if anyone had seen my post. It was a lot of work to resize and post 400 pics.  Only 1000 to go ... LOL


I looked at them also. They are very good. Thanks a lot for posting them.


----------



## BackMartyr (May 16, 2005)

*Nurburgring Photos*



///ACS330Ci said:


> Thanks. I was starting to wonder if anyone had seen my post. It was a lot of work to resize and post 400 pics.  Only 1000 to go ... LOL


Keep on going, there are about 6 or 7 we would like to use on our website and we are also putting together a Nurburgring 24 Hours 2005 Book for our sponsors and would also like to use some of your images in there. How do we obtain some high-res images and how do we pay. Actually we could produce a copy of the book for you as payment.....!! We don't mind the images being emailed.

email me at:

[email protected]

regs

del


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

Here's one of the better one's I took (not too many good one's in my batch  )


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)




----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)




----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)




----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Just finished reading the after-race article in the Auto, Motor & Sport. The head of the organization said that the 24 hours on the Ring will never be run so early in the calendar again. :thumbup:


----------



## Johan N (Feb 20, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> Team Schwedenkreuz finished 8th in the class A6 and 95th in overall. :thumbup:


Thanks! 

This was the 1st race we did with the new car with a complete untested suspension.
So we set our goal to finish, which we did. 

Cheers,
/Johan


----------



## Johan N (Feb 20, 2004)

scottn2retro said:


> Congrats to the Team! After putting a 25 hour team together, I know what an accomplishment just finishing an event like that is. :thumbup: :beerchug: :clap: :banana: :guitar:


Thanks! :beerchug:
Next year we go for class victory. 

/Johan


----------



## Johan N (Feb 20, 2004)

Dirtboy said:


> Holy crap!!! What a weekend. Weather sucked but we had a good time. Had a blast watching Team Schwedenkreuz runnin' around the track all night. :thumbup:
> 
> I'll post some pics soon, right now I'm off to bed.....


The weather was terrible. Changed from slicks to rains and back to slicks on one 2h stint!
But at least it wasn't too hot in the race car. :rofl:

Thanks! It was good to know we had some support around the track! :beerchug:

/Johan


----------



## Johan N (Feb 20, 2004)

Dirtboy said:


> Here's some pics I took... I'll get around to the rest sometime...


I love that one! 
The other ones are very good too! :thumbup:

I'd love to have high-res of all your pics!

Cheers,
/Johan


----------



## Johan N (Feb 20, 2004)

///ACS330Ci said:


> OK, I found a few minutes to go through a few of my pics from the race. Here are few of the #57. I still have quite a few more
> 
> I'll post more soon ...


Excellent! :thumbup:

I want more!

Cheers,
/Johan


----------



## Johan N (Feb 20, 2004)

///ACS330Ci said:


> Thanks. I was starting to wonder if anyone had seen my post. It was a lot of work to resize and post 400 pics.  Only 1000 to go ... LOL


Looking forward to the rest! :banana:

/J


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Johan, you guys did a great job! Kudos to the team :thumbup:


----------



## Johan N (Feb 20, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> Johan, you guys did a great job! Kudos to the team :thumbup:


Thanks for all the support! 

Don't know if you guys have seen this: http://www-01.24h-rennen.de/videos/2005/rennen_4_dsl.wmv

Our car, #57, is in at two occassions.

Cheers,
/Johan


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Johan N said:


> Excellent! :thumbup:
> 
> I want more!
> 
> ...


 Johan,

Did you see the other 4 I posted here? - Nürburgring Nordschleife 24h-Rennen


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

Johan N said:


> I love that one!
> The other ones are very good too! :thumbup:
> 
> I'd love to have high-res of all your pics!
> ...


Thanks! :thumbup: 
Yeah, that pic was from the very first lap of the race. You can tell by the river that is flowing in the background... :rofl: I'll get the others posted up here pretty soon.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Dirtboy said:


> You can tell by the river that is flowing in the background... :rofl:


 :bustingup :bustingup :bustingup :bustingup


----------



## Johan N (Feb 20, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> Just finished reading the after-race article in the Auto, Motor & Sport. The head of the organization said that the 24 hours on the Ring will never be run so early in the calendar again. :thumbup:


Thank God!

Cheers,
/Johan


----------



## Johan N (Feb 20, 2004)

///ACS330Ci said:


> Johan,
> 
> Did you see the other 4 I posted here? - Nürburgring Nordschleife 24h-Rennen


I did, they are great too! :thumbup:

Cheers,
/Johan


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

You guys have taken some excellent pictures. I know 24 hour races aren't easy for anyone.

For Schwedenkreuz Motorsport, just finishing is a major accomplishment. Congratulations!

You guys in Europe. If you go to the BMW-Motorsport website, do see any ability to purchase BMW items from the 24 hour's? I've emailed Customer Service at BMW NA and they've told me there should be a link there. I've been to the F1 section plenty of times, so I'm familiar with that section. I don't see a link to BMW-Motorsport items other than the F1 things. Larry Kock (M3 Brand Manager) was very helpful with a suggested [email protected] email address, but they haven't responded either. Does any of that make sense to you guys?

There's a guy on the German Ebay site with an autographed poster, but he only wants to Germany.

Thanks, for any thoughts you might have.


----------



## BackMartyr (May 16, 2005)

*BMW stuff*

I couldn't find any stuff.....I do know that it is BMW UK who were there selling all the merchandise....

Which poster are you after because by good fortune I ended up with a couple of spare big ones, possibly A1 or A0 size.

Back at the 1995 24 hours I was the official BMW CC NA "car to root for". I had your stickers on our car. We had myself, Peter Kox (now Aston martin), Ian Khan and someone else I cannot recall....

del.
www.ImmuneSystemBank.org


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

They had posters of each of the cars. I just looked at the BMW UK site and couldn't find anything.

I'm surprised there seems to be no knowledge of any of this stuff over here. They are willing to help, but nothing pans out.


----------



## iSpY (Dec 12, 2002)

Hi,

Sorry, I know it might be a little bit off-topic. I am interested to get the Minichamps diecast for the 2 M3 GTR run in Nurburgring 24 hrs 2005. Does anyone know where to get those?

Thanks for spotting the light.

i-SpY


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

iSpY said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry, I know it might be a little bit off-topic. I am interested to get the Minichamps diecast for the 2 M3 GTR run in Nurburgring 24 hrs 2005. Does anyone know where to get those?
> 
> ...


 As far as I know they don't exist ... at least not yet. As a mater of fact, the Minichamps dealer up by the Ring is still waiting for the 2004 cars to be released. I have one of the 2003 cars which was available from BMW.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

///ACS330Ci said:


> As far as I know they don't exist ... at least not yet. As a mater of fact, the Minichamps dealer up by the Ring is still waiting for the 2004 cars to be released. I have one of the 2003 cars which was available from BMW.


I also have the 2003 M3 GTR from the 24 hours in 1/24 scale, but I haven't seen anything beyond that.


----------



## iSpY (Dec 12, 2002)

Thanks guys,

Do you know where can I get the 2003 version?

i-SpY


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

EWA Cars


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

iSpY said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> Do you know where can I get the 2003 version?
> 
> i-SpY


 I bought mine off www.ebay.de , but you may still be able to order one through your BMW dealer. p/n 80 42 0 304 706

There are also several for sale on ebay.de right now.


----------

